# Lowes took my 20% off everything Harbor Freight Coupon



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I went to harbor freight, looking at their extension cords, was going to get a few long ones to run around the edge of my garage to improve the electrical situation. I figured I could use the 20% off entire purchase coupon HF emailed me http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?week=1712&campaign=c&page=stepup.html&single=true&cust=00146446542&keycode=1023 and so I printed it out and went to HF. I wasn't entirely happy so I figured I'd go down the block to lowes and see if they have a better selection. When I got into Lowes I asked at the service desk if they took competitor coupons (showed them the printed out harbor freight coupon). She didn't hesitate and said yes we accept harbor freight coupons so off I went.

I didn't end up getting any extension cords, instead I got 250' of wire, conduit and all the fixins to extend my existing outlets. The coupon helped out a bunch and I was surprised I was able to use it since this isn't stuff HF normally has, but hey I may go to lowes first next time (with my HF coupons) who knows so I guess it was a win for them.

As always your mileage may vary, I just wanted to share this in case you where on the fence tomorrow is the last day you can use the coupon.

PS. wasn't sure what forum to put this in, if it's the wrong forum please move it.

-jeremy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

THX!! I'LL TRY THAT ;-))


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy, I never even thought of trying that as I am in both places at least once a week, (I know, I need a life)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is excellent…Definitely have to try it when I go to Lowes


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know Jeremy, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

In my area neither Lowes nor Home Depot will honor the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon. Home Depot GOES honor the Lowes 10% off "movers" coupon,


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine won't take them - manager emphatically said 'NO' when I went. And while it's a plus for you, the 20% is just supposed to be off one item, not your whole shopping trip. But hey - 20% off copper wire is a deal!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

@dhazelton
This particular coupon is 20% off entire purchase of 100$ or more.

I was surprised my lowes did take the coupon, for the most part I've read that they don't. But that's why I posted it because it's always worth a try.

-jeremy


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I used a HF 20% off at HD for a Ridgid shop vac. Had to get the manager out and he didn't seem happy, but he OK'd the deal.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I had the same thing happen when I bought my ridgid drill press.
The manager wasn't happy, but I'm sure he didn't want to lose the sale so he took the coupon.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

That type of attitude boggles my mind. As a store manager if he has the authority to approve or disapprove such coupons he should be happy with his decision whichever decision it is. If he does not have the authority to approve or disapprove such coupons, then it shouldn't matter he should be happy to help the customer understand whatever policy is in place.

I don't know I was always taught to treat the customer as best you can as politely as you can. If lowes would have told me "no" I would have said "ok thank you". And either gotten what I wanted anyways or gotten it somewhere else that accepted the coupon.

But regardless you get no where if your customer can tell you are not happy with a transaction, I guess to me it seems rude. Am I alone in that?

-jeremy


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Agreed Jeremy.

I went into the local Lowes with a 20% coupon and they just told me that they don't accept any coupons from any other company any more, too many people had come in with fake ones from the internet so their policy was no more, no exceptions. I thanked him for his time, determined that they had nothing I wanted that I couldn't wait till a sale day for and left. Maybe I'll try one of the others. 
Also remember that Lowes and HD claim that they will beat a competitor's price by 10% and the amount difference doesn't matter. I got 10% off my dewalt planer because HD was a few cents cheaper. Didn't even need a manager for that one. Sales person took one look at the ad, laughed and marked it down.


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

So I'm working a Friday night at HFT and in comes dude with his wife and a Northern Tool sale flyer. Asks where can he find this item pointing to the flyer. I with a smile say " up highway 31 in Hoover…at Northern Tool! He looks at wife and says " we in the wrong store" 
So a week or so later in Northern Tool and I tell this to the cashier, he says " happens here too, we get HFT coupons all the time, we honor them too"!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, that is good to know!!

Jim


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Glad it worked out for you. At my local Lowes it would depend on the clerk you asked. Once you would get someone who could do it, and next time it would be a NO.

Probably why I don't go there much.


----------

